# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Whats the correct way to train on clen?

## spartan3346

I just started my clen two weeks ago, I'm going two on two off. I keep finding conflicting info on how to train. Should I only do weights? I was advised against cardio. I did light cardio for 30 min at a time. I want to get the most out of my clen, so any advice from would be greatly appreciated. Also going two on two off how long is it safe to continue using clen?

----------


## xelnaga

What are your stats? Who ever advised you not to do cardio with clen was a clown.

----------


## DIESELPWR

I always do cardio on clen .. I take it 2 weeks on and off at least 2 weeks too and I take Benadryl or keto while off

----------


## spartan3346

I'm 6-1 220 before the clen I was 230 I don't know my bf% unfortunately although I'm not overweight. I wan't to get around 10-12% bf. Thanks guys, I will kill it when the next two weeks on rolls around. I was taking benadryl during the cycle before bed, I'll continue taking it while I'm off also. Thanks again guys.

----------


## markdbg

train like you always do, balls to the water dont stop until failure then even then do a couple more reps. fasted cardio helps a great deal, take clen as soon as u wake up, get a bcaa drink in you and hit an hour of cardio.

clen is for burning fat so ull want to do cardio. do cardio when ever u can except for post workout(with weights) as it effects muscle gains. doing a white fish and egg white diet only helps alot, no fats no carbs. in two weeks ull look like a new man.

on your 2 weeks off hit ECA, for me i burn way more fat on pure ephedrine and caffiene then i do clen, but im also more comfortable on eca then clen.

----------


## spiketannin

> train like you always do, balls to the water dont stop until failure then even then do a couple more reps. fasted cardio helps a great deal, take clen as soon as u wake up, get a bcaa drink in you and hit an hour of cardio.
> 
> clen is for burning fat so ull want to do cardio. do cardio when ever u can except for post workout(with weights) as it effects muscle gains. doing a white fish and egg white diet only helps alot, no fats no carbs. in two weeks ull look like a new man.
> 
> on your 2 weeks off hit ECA, for me i burn way more fat on pure ephedrine and caffiene then i do clen, but im also more comfortable on eca then clen.


this was very inspirational my friend but i highly doubt anyone will like like a new man on clen after 2 weeks lol

----------


## spartan3346

I think that sounds like a battle plan too me! I like it, I normally train very hard, ordinarily. How long is it safe to stay on clen if I do two on and two off? I have a pretty good bit of it. I taper up and then taper down. I notice that my body gets way more sore while on clen, but I can handle it. I think its from being so dried out, but I'm not certain.

----------


## DamageDealer

> train like you always do, balls to the water dont stop until failure then even then do a couple more reps. fasted cardio helps a great deal, take clen as soon as u wake up, get a bcaa drink in you and hit an hour of cardio.
> 
> clen is for burning fat so ull want to do cardio. do cardio when ever u can except for post workout(with weights) as it effects muscle gains. doing a white fish and egg white diet only helps alot, no fats no carbs. in two weeks ull look like a new man.
> 
> on your 2 weeks off hit ECA, for me i burn way more fat on pure ephedrine and caffiene then i do clen, but im also more comfortable on eca then clen.


ummm, you shouldn't take eca when you're 2 weeks off clen, cause you need your beta-receptors fresh again for a new dose of clen. just take 1-2mg of ketotifen/day with clen and you'll prolong your fat-burning effect even further. plus you can cycle more than 2 weeks that way

----------


## buster12

I do 2 weeks on clen and hard core cardio 4 days a week, the fat comes off great, you can go back on after 2 to 3 weeks for next cycle.
I tend to stick to 1 cycle every 8 weeks and eat clean

----------


## Bossman

> ummm, you shouldn't take eca when you're 2 weeks off clen , cause you need your beta-receptors fresh again for a new dose of clen. just take 1-2mg of *ketotifen*/day with clen and you'll prolong your fat-burning effect even further. plus you can cycle more than 2 weeks that way


This is correct. Benedryl does not up regulate your beta 2 receptors as once widely thought. Ketotifen does. You can continue to take clen for an extended amount of time while taking 1-2 mgs of ketotifen ED. Preferably at night as it can make you drowsy. This also allows you to take less clen as the receptors do not become down regulated requiring more clen.

----------


## Tigershark

I take clen 30-40 min before I do cardio.

----------


## spartan3346

Thanks guys I'm gonna try to get my hands on some Keto ASAP. It his has answered so many questions. I'm a firm believer in doing things properly, and all of your advice is greatly appreciated.

----------

